# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Cách làm đẹp da mặt đơn giản mỗi ngày cho người bận rộn

## cmaagencygroup

Nếu bạn là một người phụ nữ bận rộn và không có nhiều thời gian chăm sóc bản thân thì chắc chắn sẽ cần đến phương pháp *làm đẹp da mặt đơn giản mà hiệu quả*.

Chúng tôi sẽ bật mí cho bạn *cách chăm sóc da mặt* vô cùng đơn giản tại nhà mà người bận rộn đến đâu cũng có thể áp dụng.

>>> Xem thêm: nâng mũi s line cấu trúc

>>> Xem thêm: phẫu thuật căng da mặt

>>> Xem thêm: cách làm đẹp da bằng mật ong




*Sữa rửa mặt 2 trong 1*

Đối với những người không có nhiều thời gian, thường họ cần phải dùng đến các loại mỹ phẩm có tác dụng 2 trong 1. Tất nhiên để tiết kiệm công đoạn rửa mặt thì dùng sữa rửa có tác dụng tẩy da chết nhẹ cũng chính là điểm cộng để tiết kiệm thời gian. Đây là mẹo chăm sóc da mặt không phải ai cũng biết để tiết kiệm quỹ thời gian của mình. Tuy nhiên, các nàng cũng cần phải cân nhắc để lựa chọn sữa rửa mặt 2 trong 1 phù hợp với làn da, đảm bảo mang đến công dụng hiệu quả nhất.

*Kem dưỡng da ngày có thành phần chống nắng*

Vì bận rộn nên cô nàng không có thời gian để thoa từng loại kem trên mặt. Vì vậy mà cách làm đẹp da mặt đơn giản nhất nàng nên biết chính là sử dụng kem dưỡng da ban ngày có thành phần chống nắng. Khi bạn bôi lớp kem dưỡng da ban ngày lên sẽ giúp làn da trông sáng màu, mịn màng, đồng thời cũng bổ sung dưỡng chất thiết yếu, cân bằng lại làn da.

Hơn thế nữa, khi loại kem ngày bạn dùng có thành phần chống nắng, sẽ giúp cho làn da của bạn luôn được bảo vệ dưới tác động tiêu cực của ánh sáng mặt trời. Bạn cũng biết rằng hậu quả của việc không bôi kem chống nắng sẽ nguy hiểm đến mức nào phải không. Vì thế đừng bỏ qua những loại kem dưỡng da ban ngày có thêm thành phần chống nắng. Đó chính là cứu tinh của làn da mà chắc chắn bạn sẽ muốn lựa chọn để dùng mỗi ngày.

*Mặt nạ sử dụng luôn*

*Cách chăm sóc da mặt* cho người bận rộn đương nhiên phải gồm cả những loại mặt nạ dùng ngay được. Nếu có thời gian để pha chế mặt nạ thì còn gọi gì là người bận rộn. Vậy nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể lựa chọn các mặt nạ miếng, hộp, hũ, túi sẵn có của các thương hiệu nổi tiếng để làm đẹp da. Lúc này bạn có thể tranh thủ lúc làm việc để đắp mặt nạ khoảng 30 phút. Thậm chí khi bạn rửa bát bạn vẫn có thể đắp mặt nạ bình thường. Công việc vẫn được thực thi và vẫn có thể chăm sóc da mặt bình thường.

*Nước cân bằng có khả năng dưỡng ẩm cao*

Sau một ngày dài mệt mỏi, bạn chỉ muốn nhanh chóng lên giường để chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ. Nhưng đừng vội vàng nhé, hãy dành ra 2-3 phút thôi để thoa lên da mặt lớp nước cân bằng có độ dưỡng ẩm cao để giúp da được bảo vệ sau một ngày dài. Thời gian sử dụng nước cân bằng sẽ rất nhanh, không như việc bạn phải bôi từng lớp kem một. Vì thế bạn đừng vội đi ngủ, hãy lấy một ít nước cân bằng vỗ đều lên mặt khoảng 2-3 phút cho thấm lên da rồi có thể đi ngủ ngay và luôn.

Với những *cách chăm sóc da mặt đơn giản* kể trên, dù bạn là người bận rộn đến mấy cũng có thể dành thời gian để làm đẹp da của mình. Chúc bạn thành công để sở hữu làn da đẹp như ý.

----------

